# new freestyle move



## ScottBarnes (Feb 7, 2006)

sure, it's all been done before :wink: 

but if you check out LOZER you'll see that it takes a bunch of lozers to come up with creative ideas that will drive the sport forward into a new direction.

AirMcGoon


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Photo looks photoshopped to me.


----------



## PhotoForensicExpert (Feb 7, 2006)

I was also suspicious of the photos in the *Air McGoon* article. After extensive investigation of the lighting, pixelation, and other highly technical tests, I can confirm that all of the photos are in fact, genuine. 

I am an expert in the field of forensic photography and am completely impartial to this situation.


----------



## confused (Sep 29, 2005)

PhototForensicExpert:

You are so full of sh*t. All those photos are Photoshopped. 

:arrow: The flames would not burn like that if it was real photo (they would surround the paddlerthe paddle but not be streaming like that and there would be no black area)
:arrow: the sandwich would not be so oversized
:arrow: the gascan would have the same lighting as the rest of it 
:arrow: the smoke would not form that way
:arrow: the photo with the cigarette would have the same background as the rest
:arrow: etc... 

and anyway, why would some one do that unless they are severely whacked or something like that. 

Confused

p.s. PFE is a member as of 2/7/06, no earlier, one post.... hmmm.....


----------



## PhotoForensicExpert (Feb 7, 2006)

I can respect your amateur opinion. You clearly have an interest in photo forensics and I don't want to deter you from your interest in my field of expertise.

The trick is obviously performed very quickly so the types of anomolies you describe can be attributed to the photographic equipment. If this was filmed using a more appropriate (read: more expensive) camera, it would look more authentic to the untrained eye.

I've been in the field for over 20 years and have testified in several landmark cases including the defense of OJ Simpson in his criminal trial. With all due respect, I think I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

looks sick to me....Better step it up this year I guess.... :S


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

lmao, I would have to agree when extracting stills from such a fast manuevar, lighting and sizes are often distorted. 

I love his paddle and the Lozer babe section...


----------



## ScottBarnes (Feb 7, 2006)

*Photo expert is mistaken...*

PFE is correct when he says that there are anomolies that occur when attmepting to photograph super-speed freestyle moves. But, his implication that HIS camera would have corrected the problem are a thinly veiled attempt to promote his own work.

Truth is, there is NO camera that could capture that move without creating confusing distortions. The problem lies in the fact that this move is performed so fast, that space-time bends and several instances of the same paddler, in parallel universes (different dimensions obviously) happen at the same time. The biggest risk when perfoming this move is to make sure that these different paddlers/time/space/universes/dimentions do not collide or we would all be "remade" in another big bang, thus starting an entirely new UNIVERSE


----------



## confused (Sep 29, 2005)

my eyes have decided to roll back into my head. i work with photoshop and pics fron a Nikon D200 and, i can say that it is almost for sure that those photos were photoshopped. just look at the g-ddamned sandwich!! what is this bullshit about paralell universes?!?!?!?!?! WHAT ARE YOU SOMKING CAUSE IT MUST BE QUALITY SH*T?!?!?!?!


----------



## ScottBarnes (Feb 7, 2006)

confused said:


> my eyes have decided to roll back into my head. i work with photoshop and pics fron a Nikon D200 and, i can say that it is almost for sure that those photos were photoshopped. just look at the g-ddamned sandwich!! what is this bullshit about paralell universes?!?!?!?!?! WHAT ARE YOU SOMKING CAUSE IT MUST BE QUALITY SH*T?!?!?!?!


I admit that the sandwich is a bit confusing, but the move is difficult, using lots of energy, so one can excuse the paddler for taking an early snack to recharge his batteries. 

Look. Just because you don't understand quantum physics, string theory, or the concept of the mathematically proven 11 dimentions of space, does not make any difference in the move. I don't understand gravity, but it seems to hold me to the earth. And why must you insist that any original thought be done with the handicap of illicit substances? You insult geniuses like Einstein, Hawking, and Greene with that statement. 

Why don't you go out and try to do better instead of criticizing in theory. There are people who say that the moon landing was a hoax... C'mon dude. You can step-up and do better than that...


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

I used to do tricks like that when I was learning too :roll:


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

Agreed. S. Barnes is certainly within the bounds of known (or, well regarded) theoretical science. 

The flames could indeed take on an otherwordly appearance when captured and subsequently viewed by our technology. As evidence, the paddlers' wooden paddle is the only organic substance pictured (other than the hydrocarbon gasoline fuel) and is thus subject to the distortions inherent when viewing an eleven dimensional universe through a four dimensional lense.

The technique and skill presented here is clearly BadAss.


----------



## mccann (Mar 3, 2004)

i have seen a similar move called the "fried catfish" performed on eddylines throughout the southwest.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Dude, I do that move in my RAFT!

You naysayers should calm down and give the man the benefit of the doubt. They're all real photos and I can't wait to see folks doing that move at FIBARK next summer!


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Chunderboy perfected that move way back in '95, y'all are a bunch of new school posers


----------



## ScottBarnes (Feb 7, 2006)

*oh yea......*

but did he do this ?


----------



## Itsmyriver (Feb 11, 2006)

I would support a requirement that all rodeo boaters have to do an Air McGoon during comps next season. If that is not practical due to the difficulty of the trick, I would settle for them setting themselves on fire.


----------



## leadpipes (Feb 2, 2006)

confused, 
I think I see where the "confusion" comes in. The nikon D200 is a flimsy, bottom of the line point and shoot, A novice camera at best and fully incapable of capturing such stunning imagry. The value range, composition and contrast of these photos merge together in perfect harmony-and to think, they serve merely as instructional photos! National Geographic, take notice... 
admit it, confused, you are the ultimate heckler.


----------



## JRO (Jan 10, 2006)

Dear Photo forensic expert.
YOur expertiese seem to be dwindling at this moment. YOur current accusations of these photos are completely and utterly obsurd. Any oridnary homosopien would be able to identify that those photos are in fact false.


----------



## PhotoForensicExpert (Feb 7, 2006)

JRO said:


> Dear Photo forensic expert.
> YOur expertiese seem to be dwindling at this moment. YOur current accusations of these photos are completely and utterly obsurd. Any oridnary homosopien would be able to identify that those photos are in fact false.


Dear JRO,

What is your field of "expertiese"? On what grounds do you find my comments "obsurd"?

Fellow "homosopien",
PhotoForensicExpert

P.S. Mountainbuzz offers a spell check feature.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

This reminds me of a less-than-politically-correct tagline I saw recently on"Glocktalk-dot-com." Apologies in advance to all who are offended but I think its funny as Hell.

"Arguing with people on the internet is like being in the special olympics - even if you win, you're still retarded...."

Those photos are AUTHENTIC! :lol:


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Holly crap Andy, glocktalk?:shock: Looks like there will be no questions about who's not cleaning the groover on your next voyage! It's hard to argue with a gun wielding madman even if you're holding a box of shit and a scrub brush.


----------



## ScottBarnes (Feb 7, 2006)

*Definitions*

sarcasm: 
an ironical taunt or gibe; a sneering or cutting remark

wit:
the keen perception and cleverly apt expression of those connections between ideas which awaken pleasure and especially amusement. 

humor:
the quality of being funny
the faculty of perceiving what is amusing or comical (sense of humor)

humorist:
one who exercises the faculty of humor

obvious:
open to view or knowledge
synonyms: plain, evident

jerk:
me


----------

